# First ABTs (and an OnjinBomb) with Q-View



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, finally decided to try some ABTs (and even convinced Jeanine to be my guinea pig in a little experiment).

First, let me give y'all a couple points of reference about Jeanine to show ya what I'm dealing with on these. First, she's kind of a wimp when it comes to heat. She can take a bit of heat, but not overly much. Certainly she'd never consider eating a raw jalapeno.

Second, she says she doesn't really like the taste of jalapenos. Yea... I know... but I married her anyways....

Ok, the crux of the experiment was to see which worked better to "cool" down the peppers - milk or alcohol (tequila, to be precise).

So, I started by halving a batch of peppers and getting rid of the membranes and seeds. Then I tossed about half in a glass of milk and the other half in a glass of tequila (not my Cuervo - saving that for margaritas 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) and let them sit for a couple hours, shaking several times to help 'rinse' the peppers.

Then loaded each with a little garden-veggie cream cheese, provolone and prosciutto and then wrapped in bacon.

Along with these, I decided to try some smoked sweet onion. At first, I was just going to go with a little salt and pepper on them, but I had leftover bacon, provolone and prosciutto.... sooooo.... LOL

Criss-crossed two pieces of bacon around each, then topped with a slice of the provolone and a small piece of prosciutto.

All into the GOSM for about 50 mins at about 325* - 330*. (probably should have pulled them about 5-10 mins earlier, but was taking care of some other things around the house...)

The missus tried one of each type of peppers and the onion. Both were mild enough for her to eat, and neither had an overpowering 'jalapeno' flavor, so she said she actully liked both. She said she thought the tequila one was a bit milder than the milh one, but I think she may have forgotten which was which. I tried them and I think the milk was milder, but the tequila-soaked one was very mild (almost too mild for my tastes).

As for the OnjinBomb, all I can say is "wow!". I'm calling them this, cuz the missus says they're the bomb.

The blend of the flavors was excellent. I've already been told that I WILL make them again. I think I'll actually cut the proscuitto and provolone to fit next time, rather than using leftover scraps. I'll probably try adding a little rub or maybe some sliced peppers too to heat it up a bit as well.

Anyways, here's the Q-view for anyone interested...

It was about the cheapest tequila the store had, but it's wasn't that bad...




In the GOSM - wood consisted of a few mesquite chunks and a large handful of apple chips (the pic actually looks a good deal smokier than it was for some reason)...




Here's the emd result... the OnjinBombs are in the middle... well... what was left (someone grabbed a couple before I could even set them out...)



Here's a close-up of one of the OnjinBombs...



And here's what I'm taking in with me to watch a little TV 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Y'all have a good evening... and hope ta see some smokes during the day tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill

(by the way, sorry about the big pix, but I had forgotten to resize them and I'm too tired to go back at the moment...LOL)


----------



## fireguy (Jul 12, 2008)

really looks great... congrats!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

Good stuff bill!  What was the results of the milk / booze brine for heat?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 12, 2008)

Thats great. Glad your liked them. These little babies are my favorite.
Like the idea to soak them, maybe try spiced rum next time> YUMMY.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 12, 2008)

I say both cooled it down a little.  I'm going to need to repeat the test though, as I also think the temp/cook time lessened the heat.

I also need to have a control (non-soaked) to compare against.

Between the two though, I say the milk 'cooled' it off a tad more, but the missus says otherwise.

They both came out fairly tame, so I think either would be good to use.  I could taste just a hint of the tequila flavor (I just shook them well and drained, as opposed to rinsing like I did with the milk - which also may have helped the milk out on the thermometer scale).


----------



## smokinrob (Jul 12, 2008)

Well done! Looks like an excellent smoke. Good choice on the beer, Newcastle is great!


----------



## seboke (Jul 12, 2008)

Too bad you just HAVE to try again!!  Any reason to fire the smoker up is a good one!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 12, 2008)

It's not as if I actually had made a conscious choice to omit the unsoaked ones this go to insure the need to try again soon....


ummm....









LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks awesome Bill!


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 12, 2008)

Great looking ABT's.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice job bill.  Great looking food.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

Uh hum! I bet!!
LOL! great Q-VUE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and the missus is a great sport!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 12, 2008)

YUMMM-Dang YUMMM looks great bill!


----------



## cman95 (Jul 12, 2008)

Excellent job. I believe I will try that.


----------



## richtee (Jul 12, 2008)

Sooo didja drink that tequila or what?  ;{) Yum!  A Jap margarita!


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL...  I'm thinking about using it for a mop for ribs next week... but I did have to taste it.  Had a slight, but very identifiable taste of the fresh jalapenos and just the slightest hint of heat...

Could lead to some interesting margaritas tho...


----------



## meat-man (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow those look very good ! I am going to have to try them some time soon . Very nice job


----------



## flash (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoot I forgot some on my gasser one time and they good REAL cooked, but even then the wife and I still ate them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




At 325Âº seems 40 to 45 minutes will do ya right. Great looking ABT's and for sure, the longer you cook, the less heat. Wife and I are throughly  addicted now.


----------



## jeremyh (Jul 13, 2008)

Those look great gotta try this.  Saw the newcastle beer in the background.  You have great taste in beer too.


----------

